# cable alimentation macintosh classic



## Krstv (1 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

je suis en train de remettre mon Macintosh classic en état de marche. Juste une question à propos de l'alimentation. J'ai trouvé la bécane dans la rue, sans cable d'alim. A l'arrière de l'ordi, il y a marqué : 220-240V, 0,5A. Or, sur le seul cable d'alim que j'ai chez moi, il y a marqué 250V 10A.

Ma question : puis-je utiliser le cable dont je dispose déjà ? Y a -t-il des risques pour mon mac (surtension, intensité trop élevée) ? Si non, où pensez-vous que je puisse trouver un cable adapté ?

En vous remerciant...


----------



## demougin (1 Novembre 2004)

oui pour le cable


----------



## Krstv (1 Novembre 2004)

Donc le fait que l'écran "vibre" de temps en temps (parce que je ne l'ai pas précisé mais l'écran n'es pas stable, il sautille un peu) n'est pas lié à une éventuelle surtention où intensité trop forte ?


----------



## ppierre (1 Novembre 2004)

le courant indiqué sur le câble est le courant maximum utilisable avec ce câble, aucun risque (si ton câble est en bon état bien sûr) que ce soit ça la cause


----------



## Langellier (1 Novembre 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Donc le fait que l'écran "vibre" de temps en temps (parce que je ne l'ai pas précisé mais l'écran n'es pas stable, il sautille un peu) n'est pas lié à une éventuelle surtention où intensité trop forte ?


Bonjour
je suis d'accord avec Demougin, les cables 220 v habituels fonctionnent.
Sur mes vieux ordinateurs j'ai parfois aussi ce scintillement. 
Peut-être avez-vous un autre ordinateur à proximité immédiate ? Eloignez-le ; J'ai parfois résolu le scintillement comme cela. Champ magnétique interférence ? un physicien ou electronicien pourrait nous expliquer (?)


----------

